# Worst ever genetics



## John1894 (Aug 13, 2016)

Probably got the worst genetics for a 17 year old. I'm around 70 kg endo morph and Been lifting for around a year with great diet and hard trainning and just my genetics are not taking me anywhere, pretty depressed. Any help would be appricated


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Post up your diet and your training.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

This is your second thread, people died you questions in the first and you ignored them, now you post the same thread again?

see your other thread and answer the questions within!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

hate to break this to you but I'm guessing your diet and training isn't as great as you think it is. Post it up so ppl can help.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

To be fair to the OP he posted both threads on Saturday, within a minute of each other so clearly by mistake.

Either way the OP needs to reply if he wants help...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stop crying, they are not that bad, take a look at Mr. Merrick here and stop feeling sorry for yourself.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> To be fair to the OP he posted both threads on Saturday, within a minute of each other so clearly by mistake.
> 
> Either way the OP needs to reply if he wants help...


 Different threads from what I saw not a double post? But yup, he needs to reply and then help will come


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

superdrol said:


> Different threads from what I saw not a double post? But yup, he needs to reply and then help will come


 The only difference I can see is this thread has a photo  .


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha ha you should of seen me at 17 !!!! I failed the raf medical for being too underweight , I'm 5 11 and was 9 stone . Eat and lift stuff and you ll be fine


----------

